# black and chrome roadsters



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

located in houston 1500.00 obo
make offer,,possible trades,,,,713 385-1445


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the price?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these used to be mine, they are a 9.99 out of a 10. 100% rebuilt.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20547665
> *roadsters for sale...713 3851445
> complete with locks,adapters, and 3 bar fluted spinners with black eagles
> firestone tires like new...
> ...


ROADSTAR'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 13 2011, 07:19 PM~20548609
> *ROADSTAR'S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JORGE-_@May 13 2011, 07:52 PM~20548145
> *Whats the price?
> *


x2


----------



## thepenguin013 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20547665
> *roadsters for sale...713 3851445
> complete with locks,adapters, and 3 bar fluted spinners with black eagles
> firestone tires like new...
> ...


 How much?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

WHATS THE TICKET?????


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

how much for just the rims and tires


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

pm me price please...thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

updated....


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice .....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Price please. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I got 800 on it


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0:0:0


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

Price and location


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

make offer..713 3851445


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SOLD. I HAVE THEM. AND THEY ARE STILL FOR SALE. 832 228 0230. THANKS


----------

